# Mountain lion houndsman



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

I just recently checked my CC and noticed a hit for a cougar tag. I am still unsure if it is for me or my dad. I wanted to see if anyone has advise on a good houndsman for the Kamas chalk creek area. I also would like to get an idea of what can someone expect to pay for someone that is good. I understand that they put alot of time, energy and money into their dogs and work and I am willing to pay a good price. Also how difficult of a hunt can we expect and how picky would one be if hunting this area. We have never hunted mountain lions before so If anyone has experience with hunting lions in this area any advise or tips would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Curt


----------



## catmando (Sep 10, 2007)

P M sent


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My neighbor drew the one in the San Juan area this spring for bear on zero points and had four different houndsmen step up for free as they were all so excited to get out, so just advertise it as a free practice run for your dogs, it is all about presentation.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> My neighbor drew the one in the San Juan area this spring for bear on zero points and had four different houndsmen step up for free as they were all so excited to get out, so just advertise it as a free practice run for your dogs, it is all about presentation.


Perhaps I need to ask all those with high dollar bass boats to take me fishing for free. Afterall, I can advertise that it gives them a chance to drive their boats for free! :mrgreen:


----------



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

Or maybe they could tear the trans out of my f-250 hunting truck that I just smoked for free. And replace it just for the practice. Or meet me @ cabelas and purchase the new GPS and train me on the thing for fun.

Better yet let me shoot your custom rifle during the deer hunt and you sit home. 

Curt,
Be careful who you spend your $$$$ with make sure they have all the legal paperwork together or you might walk away from your $$$$ with a negative practice run. 

Good luck.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

At least $4K to get some one who is licensed/ insured, and legal...

And most of the outfitters/guides WILL NOT kill a female with lions the way they are 
these days.................


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Not sure how lion areas go or if you can hunt these areas but I can tell ya that the Wasatch area is busting at the seems with them. The last couple of years I have seen at least one and this year I had 5 cameras out and all of them had cats on them in different areas. On the Muzzy hunt I seen one from a far, and on the Deer rifle hunt I dang near piled into one on my 4 wheeler! My buddy may have seen this cat during the bow hunt, it was close to the same area.


----------

